# How do you get railroad grease off?



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

gasoline? Just dont light it on fire.... 

Ben


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

xylene it is a solvent with a very high flash point great for removing paint, sap, sitcker glue and will make tar run right off your car too like water and wont hurt the cars finish I used it on a used boat to get years of duct tape off and it didnt hurt the plastic. Wear good rubber gloves.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd try something along the lines of a hand cleaner, like GOJO or GOOP. Use solvents and petroleum products as a last resort. When in doubt, try it on your buddy's boat first. :shock:


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Just go to the auto parts store.

A couple years ago a friend's kid got heavy railroad grease all over his clothes while hiking down the Royal Gorge. I gave her a cup or two of "Fast Orange" with pumice,--- the stuff that you clean your hands with after working on the car. 

She pre-treated the clotheswith the stuff, scrubed them and they came out good as new in the wash. If it works on cloth, it should work on a boat easy.


----------



## paddlepin (May 20, 2004)

Years ago I took my Huricane down the upper A and dragged it along the railroad tracks from Tacoma to the takeout parking lot- tons of creasote on the bottom (lazy yes, but it worked at the time). I just took it to the local car wash and blasted it with the engine/tire cleaner stuff- seemed to work ok but then again Prijon plastic is pretty tough stuff, not sure what it would do to a newer boat.
Bryan


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

seriously try gas....it wokrs on tar.... really well....

Ben


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Go to the hardware store and buy Goof Off. It works great.


----------

